# Python Pickle



## Draco2010 (6. März 2010)

Hallo,

habe hier ein Skript, mit dem ich vollkommen zufrieden bin.
In diesen Skript würde ich gerne mit dem Modul pickle, eine Dateien auslesen, einbauen!


```
# -*- coding: utf-8 -*-
# Python 2.5

class intlist(object):
    def __init__(self):
        self.ende=False
        self.liste=[]
    def getint(self,name='die Liste'):
        while True:
            print 'Bitte geben sie eine Zahl ein fuer',
            print name,
            print ':',
            zahl=raw_input()
            # Ende der Listeneingabe =
            if zahl=='q':
                self.ende=True
                break # ja, tschuess
            # ist es ein Integer ?
            try:
                i=int(zahl)
            except: # nein, Fehler
                print 'Eingabefehler'
                continue
            # ja, Integer an die Liste anhängen
            self.liste.append(i)
            break
    def min(self):
        return min(self.liste)
    def max(self):
        return max(self.liste) 

# Start !!

# erzeuge ein Listenobjekt
minlist=intlist()
# gib Werte ein, bis ein 'q' kommt
while not minlist.ende:
    minlist.getint('Minliste')
# gib die Liste aus
print
print minlist.liste
print 'Min:',minlist.min()
print 'Max:',minlist.max()
```

Die Datei beinhaltet eine MAX Spalte, wie auch eine MIN Spalte. 
Die MAX Spalte soll in die MAX Liste importiert werden, sowie die MIN Spalte in die MIN Liste.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe

Schönen Gruss


----------

